# 1st pop up



## AirForceJack (Oct 3, 2011)

Just gotta a pop up handed down to me shes a lil ripped around the edges.
my question is anyone know where i could get the canvas re sewn on the rips it is a lil dry rotted i called a couple of places here in P-land and no one seems to be interested. I dont need beauty queen just want it rain proof. looked online and yeah they sell new tents to go on it but its as much as the popups worth and if i HAD to do it myself does anyone know where to get heavy canvas like that? maybe a sail would work? i dunno any info would be great!


----------



## jason101 (Aug 18, 2005)

Check with an awning shop. They usually can get any type of material and have the big sewing machines to handle the thick stuff.


----------



## Tunaboat1 (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.bearcreekcanvas.com/ I used them when I had my canvas replaced. Was an exact match and they did few upgrades free of charge like tinted windows.


----------



## titleist9 (Jun 14, 2011)

There is a place in conroe (conroe awning) that may do it for you, they havedone stuff for us in thepast and the price was reasonable and the quality was exceptional


----------



## AirForceJack (Oct 3, 2011)

Shoooot didnt know a hot glue gun and a canvas tarp could go so far tryed stiching it 1st but to brittle but used the glue and gonna reinforce it somehow but seems to be working:brew:


----------

